# The State of Toby's Cataracts



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea for Tobster. So glad he had a good check and is now clean and hunkered down to wait and see if the weathermen are right. Let's hope not!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for Toby's good report.
I'm glad the trip was pretty smooth and not stressful for either of you.
I hope the projected ice storm is a figment of the weatherman's imagination. This winter is sire being weird.

give toby a smooch for me.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I bet Toby felt you were in danger. That's why he lost his patience with the bulldog. He must feel great after his spa!! Hugs and kisses to sweet Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That sounds like a great checkup, all things considered! Good luck tomorrow, I hope that goes well. Be sure to let us know the results.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Go Toby!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Toby got a good report! Hope the weather isn't too bad tomorrow and you can make the appointment.

Give Toby a big hug from us!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is great news for Toby and you!!!

Also, I had no idea they took towel, etc donations....I will remember that as they are a lot closer than the Garland Animal Shelter we have been donating our stuff too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is really good news


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> That is great news for Toby and you!!!
> 
> Also, I had no idea they took towel, etc donations....I will remember that as they are a lot closer than the Garland Animal Shelter we have been donating our stuff too.


They take anything. The clinic owner is a master at recycling. She has a warehouse full of furniture donations that she uses to run her resale shop at Garland Rd./Easton--all those proceeds fund the pet orphanage. It was really helpful when unloading all the stuff from my FIL's house. He had electronics from the 60s/70s (not kidding), and all sorts of old things that they took off our hands and thanked us for it...they were doing us the favor! 

I don't think Toby's appointment is happening today--it's crazy weather wise--blowing sleet, snow, rain, thunder, and howling winds...my guess is the clinic will be closed, along with the rest of the city.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Most of the school districts are closed. The 40 mph winds on slick roads, with little wind breaks, are the biggest concern. They are making use of all of the snow plows sent from Wisconsin for the Super Bowl.

Bailey and Banker just went out for their morning potty break. Their feet are damp, not wet. Banker is so happy with the snow, he ran laps in the backyard and then in the house. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Most of the school districts are closed. The 40 mph winds on slick roads, with little wind breaks, are the biggest concern. They are making use of all of the snow plows sent from Wisconsin for the Super Bowl.
> 
> Bailey and Banker just went out for their morning potty break. Their feet are damp, not wet. Banker is so happy with the snow, he ran laps in the backyard and then in the house. I'm going back to bed.


If only they had put them on the jet with the players that arrived yesterday! Last word DFW airport is closed. 

Toby's echo/sono is now rescheduled for next week. I called the clinic at 7 to see if it was happening, they called the technician and he said only if it was an emergency...he lives north of Plano...it's not an emergency and I'm relieved not to get out in that howling wind.

We have a back "house" for a small Endless Pool, which has a built in bbq grill on the side with an awning on top...that awning fell this a.m.  Hoping that's the worst of it...:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry Toby's appointment had to be rescheduled, but really glad you and he are not going out in that weather.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm very happy for toby's report  I didn't think they could reduce so glad that they can/did : D What great news


----------

